# PARASITIC WORMS?



## Steve N (Apr 1, 2008)

I had 2 female guppies die within 12 hrs of each other last night. One died after giving birth, the other was within about a week of dropping. Both got real lethargic, listless, and were dead within 6 hrs. There were no external signs of parasites, fungi, etc. 

When pulling their bodies out, I noticed some sort of thin worm wiggling around in the current. They are about 1/2" long, and real thin, about the dia. of a thick human hair. When I netted them out, I can see they are red. When in the tank, they would sometimes latch onto a plant for a few minutes.

Sorry, no pictures.

Any ideas about what they are? Any suggested treatments? Water was on the warm side, about 78*F. I am doing a 90% water change right now. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Err, well, if they're inside the fish, it sounds like camallanus, which is bad.

On the other hand, there's also a bunch of different harmless nematode worms that live in gravel. I find them in plants I buy sometimes and feed them to my puffer


----------



## Steve N (Apr 1, 2008)

These are outside the fish, free-swimming. I don't see the fish going after them, and they don't seem to be seeking out the fish as a meal.


----------



## peteyyo (Feb 12, 2009)

hey im have the same problem.. my male guppy had camallanus worms and i moved him into a empty tank. the male was just in the early stages. only one worm was comin out.. are the rest of my fish infected? the other fish dont seem to be showing any signs... and i when to my LFS and asked for levamisole but they said it was illlegal to sell it in australia. any idea what i should do?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

peteyyo said:


> hey im have the same problem.. my male guppy had camallanus worms and i moved him into a empty tank. the male was just in the early stages. only one worm was comin out.. are the rest of my fish infected? the other fish dont seem to be showing any signs... and i when to my LFS and asked for levamisole but they said it was illlegal to sell it in australia. any idea what i should do?


 Answered your other post about it.


----------

